# New red eye puffer!!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I got him yesterday, I named him Luigi. (no hes doesn't have ich or a fungus or disease, the white spots are calcium stains on the outside of the glass I haven't cleaned yet)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Awesome fish there


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice. We almost never see those around here, so I'm a bit jealous. LOL


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

what a cutie! luv puffers.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, he loves hiding in a decoration that resembles an old rusted oil drum, can kinda be seen in the second photo.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------

